
Patent: Distributed system for large volume deep web data extraction [pdf] - fforflo
https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/3d/5d/9d/7b3a438f4431a7/US20170193110A1.pdf
======
dummyuser2016
Why is this even patented ? Isn't it pretty standard ?

